# EC stack question ?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

hi, im 2 weeks into my cutting diet for summer and really wanna lean things up 

im at about 85kg now with 15%~ BF. So far my diet has been really clean, low carb moderate fat and high protein. with a 1 day a week refeed.

My question is: can you take 1 dosage of the EC stack a day and it still be effective? ive read EC stack is great when combined with diet + cardio.

I wouldnt want to overdo it on the stack for obvious reasons. so i just wanna know if it wud be ok taking 1 x chesteze with 200mg Caffeine pill in the morning once a day??

thanks


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

any1?


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Why no aspirin?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> Why no aspirin?


read it isnt really necessary and so i thought id miteaswell not take it.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> hi, im 2 weeks into my cutting diet for summer and really wanna lean things up
> 
> im at about 85kg now with 15%~ BF. So far my diet has been really clean, low carb moderate fat and high protein. with a 1 day a week refeed.
> 
> ...


You may want to start with that dose to asses you tolerance and than increase

Chesteze have around 18mg ephedrine i think and typical ECA stack is 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin

also, you may want to take it twice a day. First dose first thing in the morning and than afternoonish..avoid taking it too late as you may have trouble sleeping


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

xeonedbody said:


> You may want to start with that dose to asses you tolerance and than increase
> 
> Chesteze have around 18mg ephedrine i think and typical ECA stack is 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin
> 
> also, you may want to take it twice a day. First dose first thing in the morning and than afternoonish..avoid taking it too late as you may have trouble sleeping


thankyou  wud it be still effective at 1 dose of it a day though? ive heard this can be bad for you, and id rather be safe on this 1 and just have 1 dose of it in the morning


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> thankyou  wud it be still effective at 1 dose of it a day though? ive heard this can be bad for you, and id rather be safe on this 1 and just have 1 dose of it in the morning


bad? how?

i dont see how dosing it twice a day would result in any harm. I've done it that way and majority of users do it that way.

I used ECA stack quite some time back and did research it back than however since its been a bit of time i cant really remember but i think its something to do with half-life of ephedrine and caffeine therefore dosing it twice in a day would ensure that its effective for a longer part of the day.

Also, your main fat loss will come from your diet and cardio. ECA will only slightly help however that wont be the case of your diet or cardio is not in order


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ive got my diet + cardio down, lost 3kg over the 2 weeks (mostly water) eating 2k cals a day and clean.

is the asprin necessary tho? ive read it can have bad effects + long terms ones at that


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8384187

Ok, aspirin is an uncoupling agent:

Other methods of action

Aspirin has been shown to have three additional modes of action. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation in cartilaginous (and hepatic) mitochondria, by diffusing from the inner membrane space as a proton carrier back into the mitochondrial matrix, where it ionizes once again to release protons.[7] In short, aspirin buffers and transports the protons. When high doses of aspirin are given, aspirin may actually cause fever due to the heat released from the electron transport chain, as opposed to the antipyretic action of aspirin seen with lower doses. Additionally, aspirin induces the formation of NO-radicals in the body, which have been shown in mice to have an independent mechanism of reducing inflammation. This reduced leukocyte adhesion, which is an important step in immune response to infection; however, there is currently insufficient evidence to show that aspirin helps to fight infection.[8] More recent data also suggests that salicylic acid and its derivatives modulate signaling through NF-κB.[9] NF-κB is a transcription factor complex that plays a central role in many biological processes, including inflammation.

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_of_action_of_aspirin

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? it means that ephedrine increases heat production (due to increasing metabolic rate) and caffeine does the same, and aspirin INCREASES the heat- they all work better together and increase heat production in different ways- but HEAT is ENERGY so you body burns more energy by producing more heat when you take the stack..

Asprin is an uncoupling agent, but it has limitations- 2,4 DNP (heard of that) works the same way... but there is no limiting action- DNP can increase your body temp until your internal proteins lose their structure (i.e melts your organs...). Aspirin *can never do this... but the action is the same...

by using all three ingredients together (there is complex chemistry behind it) you can use lower doses than needed for each compound alone...

Look at the study- 75mg of ephedrine PER day (divided into 3doses) and 330mg of aspirin per day.. what this means is you could take 2 chest-eze and half an aspirin twice per day... (along with caffeine) or you could split the doses more.. I find one chesteze per dose to be enough...


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> ive got my diet + cardio down, lost 3kg over the 2 weeks (mostly water) eating 2k cals a day and clean.
> 
> is the asprin necessary tho? ive read it can have bad effects + long terms ones at that


3 kg in 2 weeks is good no doubt. Shows that you're on track to loose weight but its not something remarkable due to what you've also said, in the first couple of weeks the weight lost is mostly water. Its the weeks from now on than you need to work on to ensure that weight loss is consistent.

aspirin actually lowers the risk of blood clots formation in arteries of heart and brain and as a result may reduce risk of heart attack n stroke

studies have suggested that it may also lower risk of cancer at a dose of 75mg when taken at least for 5 years.

the risk that has been suggested is that aspirin may increase chances of bleeding from the gut however that should not be a concern at a low dose of 75mg

so you'll be fine using it unless you have had issues in the past where you have had internal bleeding.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, i have been hard on my summer cut now for 10 days and so far lost 6kg my eca stack is same as above form 1 chest eze 1 asp 1 pro + am and with lunch but this is only an edge, i do hard core cardio twice a day every day and my diet is spot on i weigh all my foods except on carb up day where quantity is king  press on hard and you will get there anyway  good luck


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ive just been researchin and read that the asprin can damage your gut in the long term from constant use..

u guys think the EC stack is worth it? i am 17 and know its for 18+ but hell im 4months off. My goal is to get shredded for summer, and i know this helps, but wud u guys class it as necessary?

thanks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

No it's not neccessary, as for damaging your gut it's possible if you suffer/suffered with stomach ulcers, but i have a sensitive stomach and have been on 75mg of aspirin ED for over 5 years on the reccomendation of my GP .


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> No it's not neccessary, as for damaging your gut it's possible if you suffer/suffered with stomach ulcers, but i have a sensitive stomach and have been on 75mg of aspirin ED for over 5 years on the reccomendation of my GP .


ok thanks, how much though would u say it aids proper diet + training + cardio in weight loss?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> ok thanks, how much though would u say it aids proper diet + training + cardio in weight loss?


hmm ive decided to take this, gonna pick some chesteze from boots sometime after college, any shops sell caffeine pills u guys know of?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

murphy2010 said:


> hmm ive decided to take this, gonna pick some chesteze from boots sometime after college, any shops sell caffeine pills u guys know of?


You can get pro plus from just about anywhere, i don't think iv'e been in a petrol station that don't sell them.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

how much caffeine is in pro plus?

i was just looking on predator nutrition and saw 90 200mg caffeine pills for £6.99 which seems good


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-caffeine-200mg---100-tabs-3942-p.asp


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> how much caffeine is in pro plus?
> 
> i was just looking on predator nutrition and saw 90 200mg caffeine pills for £6.99 which seems good


My Protein Caffeine Pro 100 tabs for £4.99 or 200 tabs for £8.69

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/caffeine_pro


----------



## joe no mirror (Apr 12, 2011)

how much caffeine is in a pro plus tablet any1? instrested in starting a stack and would like 2 know doesages


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

50mg iirc in pro plus.

Get MyProtein 200mg or similar if making an eca


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> hi, im 2 weeks into my cutting diet for summer and really wanna lean things up
> 
> im at about 85kg now with 15%~ BF. So far my diet has been really clean, low carb moderate fat and high protein. with a 1 day a week refeed.
> 
> ...


you can do once per day... you can do with no aspirin, but both rob you of some progress...

The ECA stack works on "synergy" as in all three components add something to the action of the other, so in effect, 1+1+1=5 rather than 3 so to speak.

The main studies used 60mcg ephedrine 3x/day. The ratio of ephedrine/caffeine/aspirin is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4; the caffeine alone gets me wired...

as has been covered well earlier, the aspirin does help more than most people realise..


----------



## joe no mirror (Apr 12, 2011)

started mi ECA STACK THIS week would recormend to any1 feeling fine touch wood  chest eeee`s pro plus asprin only one dose to access jumping up 2 a day starting monday saving lots money(diet fuel, cla not needed anymore) not hungy(think thats in the mind tho) lots energy cardio and squats deadlifts cleans new personals  losing belly fat keeping muscle............ any questions surrounding ECA fat burners weight loss would happy get some threads going  good luck everyone with goals/targets


----------

